# Buying a spare Truma Regulator



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

With all the problems about oily residue in the truma regulator I have decided to carry a spare. Having been caught out once a few years ago in this country I don't want it happening in France.
Only problem is there are two diameters quoted for the truma regulator,
8mm or 10mm.

The question is which do I have?

It's an Autolseeper Nuevo on a 55 plate circa 2006.

Where would one measure to find out? External or internal pipe diameter? 

Any advice appreciated.

Terry


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Measure the diameter of the gas pipe coming out of the regulator: the one going (eventually) to the van's gas distribution manifold. It will be connected by a nut that compresses an olive in the joint.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hang on Terry.

Problems with this - will tell you in a minute. Busy now.

Dave


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I keep a spare as well, having had two fail on me. If memory serves me right the size is marked on one of the lock nuts. 

Mine is 8mm.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

PS. I also carry a bit of spare 8mm copper pipe and spare olives.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm back Terry 

Just last week I did exactly what you are planning. _(There's not a serious problem - more of a snag for the unwary . . . like I was!!)_

If your Nuevo has the same gas fittings as ours it will be a 10mm copper pipe into the van system.

Unfortunately, when I ordered my new Cavagna regulator (_the one sold under the Gaslow label_) it came without an adapter, so I had to order one with it in order to connect onto the 10mm copper tube.

So I ordered a 10mm adapter!

WRONG!!! 8O

The thread on the old nut and olive connection is not 10mm metric. It is (I think) a BSP thread, so I couldn't simply unscrew the old regulator and screw on the new one.

I had to cut the copper pipe to remove the old nut and olive, then fit the new 10mm metric nut and olive. _(Not a huge problem but a pest, since my old Truma regulator will not serve as a handy spare until I have obtained and fitted it with a 10mm metric adapter.)_

I would suggest you give Mark a ring at the A/S Service centre and ask what thread your connection is likely to be . . . then you can order the right adapter.

Hope I have explained this clearly.

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*//


Zebedee said:


> I'm back Terry
> 
> Just last week I did exactly what you are planning. _(There's not a serious problem - more of a snag for the unwary . . . like I was!!)_
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Thanks for the detailed description. I had intended to ring my motorhome guy who operates out of ATM motorhome servicing in hertfordshire. I've know him for over ten years and he is a mine of information. However he is abroad at the current time picking up a motorhome I think.
Anyway he was the guy who changed my last truma regulator when it succumbed to the oily residue on a CL in Norfolk. In fact he knew immediately the size and fitted it whilst I waited. I'm sure he just took off the old and replaced it with the new one.
Being a lazy so-and-so I just want to carry the spare truma particularly for France without the hassle of cutting pipe and playing with adaptors.
I know I should try a different make of regulator but I have gone some way to lessening the danger by having a stainless steel pigtail and the regulator higher than both bottles and pigtail. 
I will wait for my guy to return on Friday and if I have no luck there will take your suggestion and ring Mark at A/S.

Thanks

Terry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Terry

Latest thoughts on the matter from experts in the trade seem to suggest that the oily residue has nothing to do with the pipes . . . it's in the gas, so there's nowt to be done about it!!!! 8O 8O 

I went for a new Cavagna regulator because they are a lot cheaper than the Truma, and reputed not to suffer from the dreaded oily muck.

It certainly seems to work fine, and with the hindsight I now possess ( :roll: ) it would have been dead easy to order the correct adapter with it . . . then I could have changed it in minutes like your chap did.

Not a big problem as I said before, but I'm annoyed at myself for not thinking of the possibility of different threads.

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi again Terry
> 
> Latest thoughts on the matter from experts in the trade seem to suggest that the oily residue has nothing to do with the pipes . . . it's in the gas, so there's nowt to be done about it!!!! 8O 8O
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

Yes I've read the write ups on this issue. They have now brought out a trap that fits between bottle and regulator. Apparently about 60 quid. Crazy eh!!!

What adapter would you have bought with your new Cavagna regulator? Just in case I change my mind.

Terry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

teljoy said:


> What adapter would you have bought with your new Cavagna regulator? Just in case I change my mind.
> Terry


I'd have rung Mark I think - just to be sure, since I don't recognise the thread on the old nut just by looking at it, and I haven't got a set of thread tester thingies.

No problem - I got it from GasIt and they seem very helpful.

http://www.gasit.co.uk/cubecart/

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> > What adapter would you have bought with your new Cavagna regulator? Just in case I change my mind.
> ...


Hi Dave,
Just an update. I rang A/S who told me that they only put on 10mm regulators and always have. So no problems with the older Nuevo. I asked for a price and had to sit down afterwards! 60 quid plus vat comes out around 72 quid plus postage.
Not surprisingly I have bought from The Caravan Accessory shop in Norwich for just under 40 quid plus 4.49 postage. Should be with me tomorrow and I'll keep it in the van. Interestingly it's now sold with a blurb that suggests some sort of elbow to trap contaminants. Don't know how effective that will be.

Terry


----------

